# 1dirham rent car



## ninorules (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everybody,my name is Luca and Im new here in Dubai.I heard about a rent car company which provides cars for 1dirham per day??
I wanted to have some informations abt this company and if it s real!!!
Im waiting for your answers guys,thank's!!!!!!!


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

1 dirham = a donkey or for 2 dirhams you can have a camel with ac


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

if it sounds to good to be true then...........................


----------



## ninorules (Feb 17, 2009)

well,a camel for 2dirhams,it's not so bad


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck and looks like a duck, it's probably a camel....


----------



## ninorules (Feb 17, 2009)

Well guys,I've just found their website...apparently this is advertising cars...but it sounds good...
I'm goind to check now...
Oh,if someone has taken a car from them I would like some feedbacks,thank's


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

well the website would be good so we can check it out...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

D'oh..........


----------



## ninorules (Feb 17, 2009)

One Rent Car | Home

I booked a car for February 23rd!!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

that is a money making scheme and was a huge scandal in Mexico a couple of years ago. Loads of people lost their money. Be careful.


----------



## vharms (Apr 29, 2008)

these are probably the abandoned cars from the airport. Someones nicking them and renting them out!!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I was gonna say go for it, whats the big deal if its a scam and you loose 1 dirham. But then I saw you have to put a deposit of 2500aed before they give you the car. blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

sounds legit though. ITs just another wayto get adverts out there for people to see. so obviously they get paid for the adverts

Good luck with it, I hope it works for you. And if I see a car like that driving around I will be sure to wave. But make sure you drive at least 50km and no more than 100km or they are going to penalty your butt and make more money.


----------



## cazyindubai (Feb 18, 2009)

ninorules said:


> Hi everybody,my name is Luca and Im new here in Dubai.I heard about a rent car company which provides cars for 1dirham per day??
> I wanted to have some informations abt this company and if it s real!!!
> Im waiting for your answers guys,thank's!!!!!!!


nothing is ever for free!


----------



## biggie_fries (May 28, 2009)

Hi Luca, i just want to know what happened when you rented the car from 1 rent a car? is it really true? do they have a lot of loopholes/conditions? did you really pay only 1 dirham per day? i hope you could share to us what happened. thanks


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

hah i thought Luca brought this thread back by a big "OMG GUIZ HELP THEY STOLE MY MONEY, MY CAR, MY HOUSE AND MY DOG OMFGWTF"


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Im not sure about the 50km minimum and 100km maximum, how much if you go over probably big fines..


----------

